

Goodwill Hunting - Bootvis
http://epicureandealmaker.blogspot.nl/2012/11/goodwill-hunting.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/epicureandealmaker+%28The+Epicurean+Dealmaker%29

======
tagawa
For me, he hits the nail on the head in the scond footnote:

"This, naturally, raises the question as to whether HP might be sandbagging
its goodwill writedown to make future results look better. I have no special
insight here, other than to note such an occurrence has happened many times
before."

